# Birmingham Roller for Adoption-Nashville, TN



## RaeBeth (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a beautiful roller free to a good home. I would prefer to send her to a local home to avoid the ordeal of shipping. She's already banded and is about a year old. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Raebeth, forgive me for not taking the time to look this up. Were you ever able to find the owner of the bird? I don't recall the story on this bird. There is a pigeon club in TN. Some of those guys might have rollers. I've actually just sent birds to a pigeon race they are holding later this year. I MIGHT possibly be able to "call in a favor"....... 
There are fanciers in Watertown, Smithville, Bradyville, Morrison, Manchester, Sparta, and Celina. 
Are any of these close to you? Let me know. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gosh, I must be getting old!!! I just went back and looked at your posts and now remember the bird we are talking about!! I even went and got my husband and showed him the pictures and everything! What a nitwit I am!


----------



## RaeBeth (Feb 26, 2007)

Not a nitwit at all....there's quite a few birds to keep track of on here! 
Watertown is pretty close to me. Manchester is the 2nd closest, and I'm not sure where the others are. If someone there can take her, I will gladly drive her to her new home. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll make some phone calls and see what I can find out. It might be Sunday or Monday before I'm able to do that. I've got to go down to NC tomorrow and will be gone most of the day. I'll let you know as soon as I know anything. In the meantime, if anyone else offers to take her and give her a good home, then go with it.
Can you send me your phone number by Private Message, so that if I do find someone, they can get in contact with you? Or you can e-mail it to [email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Raebeth....
There is a couple in Watertown, TN. Ralph and Sharon Williams. I was just told by one of their club members that they do have rollers and may possibly take your bird and give it a home. Here is their phone number. 615-237-3732Give it about 30 minutes and try calling them. The club member I just spoke to was going to call and let them know that you might call them. Good luck. Let us know if it works out.


----------



## RaeBeth (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thank you!*

I just talked to her...THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I am so happy that I'm going to be able to turn Dixie over to someone that I KNOW will take care of her...thank you, from the bottom of my heart!!

(And Haillie, the cat, thanks you too! She hasn't quite recovered from losing her sunroom to something with feathers  )


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, you are quite welcome. I'm VERY glad that it worked out. I'm sure that Dixie loves you and your husband, but she really will be much happier with her own kind.


----------

